# African Cichlid Hub question.



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What is the answer to this??

Twitter makes you think of what animal?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

A bird...a dove I believe


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm going to embrace my age and admit that "twitter" makes me immediately think of tweety bird. (I also refuse to pay for a data plan on a phone. Does anyone remember spending hours in the back seat of a car trying to refold a paper roadmap?)


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Thx Roger That. It was a bird

Samadhikash. What's a road map. Is it like Google maps??

Lol


----------

